# Gaim+msn [ Resolvido]

## mascanho

Boas epah so keria saber se sou o unico com problemas com o gaim+msn+gentoo, porem n sei dizer se sera mesmo um problema de gentoo+gaim, ou se sera gaim+msn pois nunca csgo conectar ao msn com o gaim ja emergi varias vezes com varias use e nada. So o csgui fazer workar um dia e dps desliguei o pc no dia seguinte puff nada ! 

simplesmente n conecta curtia ke alguem me disse-se o ke podera ser.

Algumas vezes simplesmente crasha!

Se alguem ja teve algo parecido curtia ke me manda-se a dika  :Razz: 

----------

## malloc

É estranho pq sempre usei o gaim para o msn tanto com o gentoo como com debian e funciona perfeitamente.

Experimenta correr o gaim de uma consola e ve se da algum tipo de erro. 

Se tiveres paciencia corre o gaim pelo strace para veres mesmo o q se passa.

----------

## marcolovato

O que acontece comigo é que sempre o Gaim (qualquer versao) demora bem mais pra conectar no MSN do que nos outros... Mas nunca deixou de funcionar.

Ja com o ICQ as vezes simplesmente comeca a dar pau e pau e pau.

Aí vou no go.icq.com e nem de lá conecta... passa um tempo e volta a funcionar.

----------

## angelwings

a mim o que me acontece no gaim com o msn é que, a transferência de ficheiros é muito, mas muito lenta, não consigo receber nem mandar a mais de 3 kbps  :Neutral: 

----------

## malloc

 *angelwings wrote:*   

> a mim o que me acontece no gaim com o msn é que, a transferência de ficheiros é muito, mas muito lenta, não consigo receber nem mandar a mais de 3 kbps 

 

Isso e estranho. Eu por acaso consigo velocidades na ordem dos 12/13 kbps. 

Tens o NAT e/ou o iptables configurado para aceitar requests na 1863 ?

----------

## mascanho

Eu com o Gaim noto ke com o protocolo msn ele tambem fica lento a conectar mas nunca acaba por se conectar dando sempre a mensagem de Notification error, n estou mesmo a ver do ke sera, mas de uma cena estou certo e problema do "gaim" se alguem souber a soluçao para isto agradecia !

----------

## fernandotcl

Funcionar, funciona sempre, pra mim.

 *angelwings wrote:*   

> a mim o que me acontece no gaim com o msn é que, a transferência de ficheiros é muito, mas muito lenta, não consigo receber nem mandar a mais de 3 kbps 

 

Acontece o mesmo comigo.

----------

## Guzymuzy

 *Quote:*   

> Boas epah so keria saber se sou o unico com problemas com o gaim+msn+gentoo, porem n sei dizer se sera mesmo um problema de gentoo+gaim, ou se sera gaim+msn pois nunca csgo conectar ao msn com o gaim ja emergi varias vezes com varias use e nada. So o csgui fazer workar um dia e dps desliguei o pc no dia seguinte puff nada ! 
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> I just upgraded Gaim and the MSN plugin will not load. Why?
> 
>     You did not compile with SSL support, or the SSL plugin failed to load. As of protocol version 9, the MSN protocol requires the use of SSL, which Gaim provides by either GnuTLS or the combination of NSS and NSPR from the Mozilla project. Install one or both of these and recompile Gaim, and see the next question.

 

Já tentou isso?

USE="gnutls" emerge gaim.

Gustavo Motta

----------

## mascanho

Sim Continua a levar mnto tempo para se conectar mesmo com essa USE continua a fikar paradao no protocolo msn e nao se conecta nem por nada, axo ke vou desistir pois nao sei ke mais podera ser sei e ke montes de gente tem probs com gaim+msn axo ke estou confinado ao amsn  :Crying or Very sad: 

ja agora o erro e este 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Connection error from Notification server (207.46.107.16):
> 
> Reading error
> ...

 

Estou aberto a sugestoes

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> o mais engraçado e ke ele ja funcionou perfeitamente, mas so por um dia. 
> 
> Agora digam-me la se isto e eskesito ou nao ????

 

----------

## mascanho

OK tou mesmo com vontade de saber o ke se passa .

Aki fica o debug e daki a pouco vou fazer um backtrace pa acabar com isto de uma vez por todas.

```

> gaim -d

sound: Initializing sound output drivers.

plugins: registering plugin-load signal

plugins: registering plugin-unload signal

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/docklet.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/docklet.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/gaim-remote.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/gaim-remote.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/gestures.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/gestures.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/perl.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/perl.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/tcl.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/tcl.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/ssl.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/ssl.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/ssl-gnutls.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/ssl-gnutls.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/ssl-nss.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/ssl-nss.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/ticker.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/ticker.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/autorecon.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/autorecon.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/extplacement.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/extplacement.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/history.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/history.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/iconaway.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/iconaway.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/idle.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/idle.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/notify.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/notify.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/relnot.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/relnot.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/spellchk.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/spellchk.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/statenotify.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/statenotify.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/timestamp.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/timestamp.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/libgg.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/libgg.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/libirc.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/libirc.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/libjabber.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/libjabber.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/libmsn.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/libmsn.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/libnapster.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/libnapster.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/libnovell.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/libnovell.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/liboscar.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/liboscar.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/libyahoo.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/libyahoo.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/libzephyr.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/libzephyr.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/encrypt.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/encrypt.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib/gaim/encrypt.a

plugins: probing /root/.gaim/smileys

plugins: probing /root/.gaim/id

plugins: probing /root/.gaim/accounts.xml

plugins: probing /root/.gaim/id.priv

plugins: probing /root/.gaim/prefs.xml

plugins: registering plugin-load signal

plugins: registering plugin-unload signal

plugins: registering plugin-load signal

plugins: registering plugin-unload signal

prefs: Reading /root/.gaim/prefs.xml

prefs: Finished reading /root/.gaim/prefs.xml

plugins: Loading saved plugin ssl-gnutls.so

plugins: Loading saved plugin ssl.so

plugins: Loading saved plugin encrypt.so

gaim-encryption: Checking for old prefs file (/root/.gaim/encrypt.prefs)...

gaim-encryption: plugin_load called

gaim-encryption: Initializing NSS without Gaim support

gaim-encryption: load_keys() 575: Added:                                             mascanho@hotmail.com NSS 1.0

gaim-encryption: load_keys() 575: Added:                                                 mascanho@msn.com NSS 1.0

gaim-encryption: load_keys() 575: Added:                                             mascanho@hotmail.com NSS 1.0

gaim-encryption: load_keys() 575: Added:                                                 mascanho@msn.com NSS 1.0

gaim-encryption: find key by name: mascanho@hotmail.com

gaim-encryption: find key by name: mascanho@hotmail.com

gaim-encryption: find key by name: mascanho@msn.com

gaim-encryption: find key by name: mascanho@msn.com

gaim-encryption: done loading

plugins: Loading saved plugin autorecon.so

plugins: Loading saved plugin statenotify.so

plugins: Loading saved plugin ticker.so

plugins: Loading saved plugin extplacement.so

prefs: /gaim/gtk/conversations/placement changed, scheduling save.

plugins: Loading saved plugin idle.so

plugins: Loading saved plugin history.so

plugins: Loading saved plugin iconaway.so

plugins: Loading saved plugin notify.so

plugins: Loading saved plugin gestures.so

plugins: Loading saved plugin relnot.so

plugins: Loading saved plugin spellchk.so

plugins: Loading saved plugin timestamp.so

pounces: Error reading pounces: Failed to open file '/root/.gaim/pounces.xml': No such file or directory

status: Error reading statuses: Failed to open file '/root/.gaim/status.xml': No such file or directory

Session Management: No SESSION_MANAGER found, aborting.

account: Connecting to account 0x81d4710. gc = 0x8224d90

connection: Connecting. gc = 0x8224d90

connection: Calling serv_login

server: gaim 1.1.3 logging in mascanho@msn.com using MSN

msn: new httpconn (0x8219c20)

dns: Created new DNS child 31680, there are now 1 children.

accounts: Writing accounts to disk.

prefs: writing prefs out to disk.

dns: Host 'messenger.hotmail.com' resolved

proxy: Connecting to messenger.hotmail.com:1863 with no proxy

proxy: Connect would have blocked.

proxy: Connected.

msn: C: NS 000: VER 1 MSNP9 MSNP8 CVR0

msn: S: NS 000: VER 1 MSNP9 MSNP8 CVR0

msn: C: NS 000: CVR 2 0x0409 winnt 5.1 i386 MSNMSGR 6.0.0602 MSMSGS mascanho@msn.com

msn: S: NS 000: CVR 2 6.2.0205 6.2.0205 6.2.0205 http://download.microsoft.com/download/2/8/1/2817ceaf-2de7-48bc-b33c-5ad924ae93e7/EN/SetupDL.exe http://messenger.msn.com

msn: C: NS 000: USR 3 TWN I mascanho@msn.com

msn: S: NS 000: XFR 3 NS 207.46.106.183:1863 0 207.46.104.20:1863

dns: Successfully sent DNS request to child 31680

dns: Host '207.46.106.183' resolved

proxy: Connecting to 207.46.106.183:1863 with no proxy

proxy: Connect would have blocked.

proxy: Connected.

msn: C: NS 000: VER 4 MSNP9 MSNP8 CVR0

msn: S: NS 000: VER 4 MSNP9 MSNP8 CVR0

msn: C: NS 000: CVR 5 0x0409 winnt 5.1 i386 MSNMSGR 6.0.0602 MSMSGS mascanho@msn.com

msn: S: NS 000: CVR 5 6.2.0205 6.2.0205 6.2.0205 http://download.microsoft.com/download/2/8/1/2817ceaf-2de7-48bc-b33c-5ad924ae93e7/EN/SetupDL.exe http://messenger.msn.com

msn: C: NS 000: USR 6 TWN I mascanho@msn.com

msn: S: NS 000: USR 6 TWN S lc=1033,id=507,tw=40,fs=1,ru=http%3A%2F%2Fmessenger%2Emsn%2Ecom,ct=1109187340,kpp=1,kv=5,ver=2.1.6000.1,tpf=55f7ff98cd855f15dc07486d7be5042c

dns: Successfully sent DNS request to child 31680

dns: Host 'nexus.passport.com' resolved

proxy: Connecting to nexus.passport.com:443 with no proxy

proxy: Connect would have blocked.

proxy: Connected.

gnutls: Handshaking

gnutls: Handshake complete

gnutls: receive failed: -9

dns: Successfully sent DNS request to child 31680

msn: C: NS 000: OUT

account: Disconnecting account 0x81d4710

connection: Disconnecting connection 0x8224d90

msn: destroy httpconn (0x8219c20)

blist: Destroying

Gtk: file gtkwidget.c: line 1911 (gtk_widget_destroy): assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

connection: Destroying connection 0x8224d90

main: Unloading all plugins

plugins: Unloading plugin Mouse Gestures

plugins: Unloading plugin Perl Plugin Loader

plugins: Unloading plugin Tcl Plugin Loader

plugins: Unloading plugin SSL

plugins: Unloading plugin GNUTLS

plugins: Unloading plugin Buddy Ticker

plugins: Unloading plugin Auto-Reconnect

g_log: file signals.c: line 322 (gaim_signal_disconnect): assertion `instance_data != NULL' failed

g_log: file signals.c: line 322 (gaim_signal_disconnect): assertion `instance_data != NULL' failed

g_log: file signals.c: line 322 (gaim_signal_disconnect): assertion `instance_data != NULL' failed

plugins: Unloading plugin ExtPlacement

prefs: /gaim/gtk/conversations/placement changed, scheduling save.

plugins: Unloading plugin History

plugins: Unloading plugin Iconify on Away

plugins: Unloading plugin I'dle Mak'er

plugins: Unloading plugin Message Notification

plugins: Unloading plugin Release Notification

plugins: Unloading plugin Text replacement

plugins: Unloading plugin Buddy State Notification

plugins: Unloading plugin Timestamp

g_log: file signals.c: line 322 (gaim_signal_disconnect): assertion `instance_data != NULL' failed

g_log: file signals.c: line 322 (gaim_signal_disconnect): assertion `instance_data != NULL' failed

g_log: file signals.c: line 322 (gaim_signal_disconnect): assertion `instance_data != NULL' failed

plugins: Unloading plugin Gadu-Gadu

plugins: Unloading plugin IRC

plugins: Unloading plugin Jabber

plugins: Unloading plugin MSN

plugins: Unloading plugin Napster

plugins: Unloading plugin GroupWise

plugins: Unloading plugin AIM/ICQ

plugins: Unloading plugin Yahoo

plugins: Unloading plugin Zephyr

plugins: Unloading plugin Gaim-Encryption

g_log: file signals.c: line 322 (gaim_signal_disconnect): assertion `instance_data != NULL' failed

g_log: file signals.c: line 322 (gaim_signal_disconnect): assertion `instance_data != NULL' failed

g_log: file signals.c: line 322 (gaim_signal_disconnect): assertion `instance_data != NULL' failed

g_log: file signals.c: line 322 (gaim_signal_disconnect): assertion `instance_data != NULL' failed

g_log: file signals.c: line 322 (gaim_signal_disconnect): assertion `instance_data != NULL' failed

gaim-encryption: GE_config_unload: (nil)

prefs: /gaim/gtk/plugins/loaded changed, scheduling save.

GLib: file ghash.c: line 557 (g_hash_table_foreach): assertion `hash_table != NULL' failed

> dns[31680]: Oops, father has gone, wait for me, wait...!

```

É mesmo mnto estranho ....

----------

## fernandotcl

Já tentou rm -r ~/.gaim?

Você está rodando isso como root?  :Shocked: 

----------

## angelwings

 *malloc wrote:*   

>  *angelwings wrote:*   a mim o que me acontece no gaim com o msn é que, a transferência de ficheiros é muito, mas muito lenta, não consigo receber nem mandar a mais de 3 kbps  
> 
> Isso e estranho. Eu por acaso consigo velocidades na ordem dos 12/13 kbps. 
> 
> Tens o NAT e/ou o iptables configurado para aceitar requests na 1863 ?

 

yep, é só com o gaim que me acontece isto, se for com qualquer outro client tipo amsn ou kopete, já consigo transferências a velocidades normais.

//edit

também noto que o gaim anda a crashar imenso, só hoje crashou 3 vezes

tou a usar o gaim-1.1.3-r1

----------

## mascanho

yup ja tentei te tudo e sim estou como root, ate pk axo ke o problema esta em conectar-se ao servidor msn e nao esta no proprio gaim em si pk ja fiz um backtrace e ele n viu erros nenhuns, simplesmente n se conecta ao server msn pk n ker, pk com o amsn funciona a 1ª ate com o proprio gaim ja funcionou mas apenas por um dia

----------

## mascanho

esta e a parte do debug ke me baralha

```

proxy: Connect would have blocked.

proxy: Connected.

gnutls: Handshaking

gnutls: Handshake complete

gnutls: receive failed: -9

dns: Successfully sent DNS request to child 29541

msn: C: NS 000: OUT

account: Disconnecting account 0x81d4238

connection: Disconnecting connection 0x83a0db8

msn: destroy httpconn (0x83f3860)

blist: Destroying

connection: Destroying connection 0x83a0db8

accounts: Writing accounts to disk.

```

Ideias ???

----------

## mascanho

OK dia 24 de fevereiro de 2005 , o gaim conectou-se pela segunda vez apesar de ter anteriormente tentado n vezes ele conectou-se hoje .

N fiz nada ate pk ja tinha desistido simplesmente lembrei-me de tentar so nakela ....

Felizmente workou mas agora kuando rebootar vou ver se ele ainda se conecta ou nao e dps posto!

btw tanks ao ppl ke me deu dikas e ke isto realmente e uma cena mnto estranha e provavelmente amanha ja n deve dar outra vez, so pode mesmo ser do protocolo msn

tanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vanquirius

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Você está rodando isso como root? 

 

Eu ainda não entendi também o motivo...

----------

## mascanho

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Eu ainda não entendi também o motivo...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Garrido

Tive o mesmo tipo de problema no trabalho...  Aqui em casa uso sem problemas, mas lá o GAIM não conectava ao MSN de jeito nenhum.  Dei boot no windows, e lá conectou.  Não tenho nat, nem iptables nem nada, e tbém não há bloqueio na nossa rede lá.  Foi só setar a opção "Use HTTP mode" no gaim q funcionou.  Não explica, mas resolve  :Wink:   (no meu caso, pelo menos...)

----------

## mascanho

Tanks mas mesmo com isso nada feito, ja tinha tendado mas valeu pela ajuda, ja agora aproveito pa dizer ke hj o Gaim resoleu funcionar... porem amanha n sei se ainda funcionara o ke posso dizer e ke o gaim e um software muito buggy mesmo :p

----------

## mascanho

OK o problema dele e ke o Gaim gosta de ser iniciado em 1º pk noto ke se ligar algo como a mula um firefox ou cena assim ele ja n conecta e mnto estranho, mesmo mas prontx ta reslvido ja sei a maneira de o fazer workar

----------

